# Turducken



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried this for holiday dinners? .. I have never made it myself, but my old boss used to have this made for the holidays every year.
It's great tasting,  and a very fancy feast for entertaining, but needs extra care in baking, to be sure that it is fully cooked all the way through. 




http://homecooking.about.com/od/turkeyrecipes/ss/turduckensbs.htm


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 28, 2013)

No but it looks and sounds wonderful.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks but I'd go the easy way and discard the turkey and the chicken. Lurrrrve duck.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Thanks but I'd go the easy way and discard the turkey and the chicken. Lurrrrve duck.



You're probably unto something there Di.... the duck gives it the moistness (flavor).


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 28, 2013)

When I first saw this thread early this morning I thought it was Turdunkin. You deep fry the turkey after first dipping it in Dunkin Donut batter. This however sounds better, though I wouldn't mind trying the other, too.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 28, 2013)

Judi.D said:


> When I first saw this thread early this morning I thought it was Turdunkin. You deep fry the turkey after first dipping it in Dunkin Donut batter. This however sounds better, though I wouldn't mind trying the other, too.



Is that the recipe where you stuff the turkey with Mars bars??


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 29, 2013)

No, you use donut holes, though the Mars bars sound interesting but probably would be a little messy.


----------

